# Pine Island Question



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Matlacha Park, a few in Saint James City on Monroe Canal, Bokeelia has some in Jug Creek, and a public ramp on a canal off Jug Creek on Barancas so yes a lot of ramps. On the weekend there is a public on maria St in the middle of island Sound side. Sure there are tailing fish on 1 foot tides. Just gotta find the skinny bits. Rock Creek, Pine Island Creek, Indian Fields, Smokehouse bay 2 Pines.....Good luck


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks, so what tide station should I be looking at for this magical 1 foot or less low tide? I was looking at point ybel but when I looked at galt island and the matlacha bridge the tides look a lot more promising. Below 1 foot morning and evening.


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

timogleason said:


> Matlacha Park, a few in Saint James City on Monroe Canal, Bokeelia has some in Jug Creek, and a public ramp on a canal off Jug Creek on Barancas so yes a lot of ramps. On the weekend there is a public on maria St in the middle of island Sound side. Sure there are tailing fish on 1 foot tides. Just gotta find the skinny bits. Rock Creek, Pine Island Creek, Indian Fields, Smokehouse bay 2 Pines.....Good luck


There is also Pineland Marina on the north end of the island on the Pine Island Sound (west) side. It's a very large full service marina. It's not all the way up at the very north end at Bokelia, but it is north of the Matlacha bridge. Here's a link: http://www.pinelandmarina.com/


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Use the Pineland tide station for reference


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I fish on Matlacha side so I use the Matlacha Bridge. Forgot about Pineland marina. Good location for zipping out towards Captiva Pass, Cabbage Captiva Rocks etc...


----------

